
Carl Sagan wrote a design doc for a video game based on his work - coloneltcb
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/259038/Carl_Sagan_wrote_a_design_doc_for_a_video_game_based_on_his_work.php
======
blevinstein
I recently spent some time trying to turn a 2D simulation of Special
Relativity into a game:

[https://github.com/blevinstein/SRAsteroids](https://github.com/blevinstein/SRAsteroids)

To see what it looks like, you can check out this youtube video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hSCz7tRl1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hSCz7tRl1s)

I wrote an engine that modeled object positions as "timelines", where position
varies with time, and demonstrated the basic relativistic effects (length
contraction, time dilation, and frequency shifting).

Unfortunately, I never really figured out how to turn these into actual game
mechanics.

